# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  RCD 310/510 original code reading - RCD AMS V0.0.9.33

## gsm_bouali

*RCD AMS V0.0.9.33 - RCD 310/510 original code reading*  *From now, each RCD PRO user is able to:
- read the original code on the RCD 310, 510, Skoda Swing radios
(based on NEC V850 processor and 95128 memory) 
In addition, the process of reading and writing new code has been simplified to two steps. 
In summary, you can:
- read the original code
- write new code
- repair software faults by fixing checksum and the code area (by writing new code)
- reset counter of tries (SAFE 2)* 
Connections and supported models remain unchanged. 
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check supported models and Clip functions in demo version  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
All videos on the channel Youtobe competition:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

